# Things Europeans like about Americans



## KateNicole

Whenver I engage in honest conversation about how Europeans perceive Americans, some of things I hear are:
We are . .  .
too loud
terrible dressers/always too casual
politically/socially unaware
too uninterested in learning foreign languages
impolite
unrefined
naive
ignorant
picky eaters (I'll agree)
 . . . and the list could go on.

So I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us?  Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi KN,
While you patiently await the onslaught of  delightful and charming characteristics, perceived by  Europeans,  I'll  note that as a native-born resident of Gringolandia, I perceive my fellow citizens to be....[see notes in your text please.]





			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> We are . .  .
> too loud More so abroad than at home, but generally, Yes.
> terrible dressers/always too casual Living where I do, a tie and jacket are rarely seen, impractical....guilty as charged, or just sensible.
> politically/socially unaware
> too uninterested in learning foreign languages
> impolite  Neither nor more less than Europeans of the same educational level.
> unrefined
> naive  See above: politically/socially unaware
> ignorant  See above: politically/socially unaware
> picky eaters (I'll agree) Put enough refined sugar and salt in food, and Americans will eat damned near anything!


----------



## KateNicole

About the dressing issue, I don't think that most Europeans understand that people who do not live in major metropolitan areas do not have the same options when it comes to fashion as the majority of Europeans (who can usually find fine clothing even if they live in more rural areas.)  I consider myself to be a sharp dresser (if I do say so myself) because I travel a lot and have the luxury of buying clothing outside of my hometown.  However, in Racine, Wisconsin, where I live, I couldn't buy finely tailored, upscale clothing because it simply is not made or sold here!  It's NOT always our fault.  Where I live people try to dress nicely, but regardless of price, the clothes that are sold here have an emphasis on practicality over style.  It's not always our fault!!!  The beautiful clothing many Europeans wear, regardless of social class isn't always attainable here.


----------



## cuchuflete

It has nothing to do with fault. You could always drive a couple of hours to Ripon, or take a short trip to Oconomowoc for some fine threads. 

The sartorial questions are about city folk, who tend to give lots of time, energy, attention, and money to their appearance and clothing.  Country people in Europe dress just as practically and informally as their U.S. counterparts.  Comparisons about clothes are just statements of individual and cultural taste.  If there is a 'better' and 'worse' in that, it too is a matter of preference, and not substance.


----------



## KateNicole

Ha, good one!  No offense to any "Riponians", but I think I'm probably closer to "good fashion" in Racine.  My point though is that I can appreciate European fashion, but even if I wanted to emulate that, I couldn't unless I got on a plane or drove several hours.  I know what looks good, but I can't obtain it as easily as someone who lives in Europe.  In Racine, my options are Kohl's and the Gap.  I love Dolce and Gabanna handbags, but I could never afford one.  So does that make me a slob?  I can afford a pantsuit at Zara, but the closest one is almost a thousand miles away.  Am I slob? Maybe to a European who catches me on an off-day.


----------



## Brioche

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Whenver I engage in honest conversation about how Europeans perceive Americans, some of things I hear are:
> 
> So I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us? Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


 
Americans (in America) are hospitable and generous.


----------



## teqyre

_I don't think that most *Europeans* understand that people who do not live in major metropolitan areas do not have the same options when it comes to fashion as the majority of *Europeans.*_


Take a look at the map (of Europe) below and I bet you couldn't apply that statement to at least three-quarters of the countries.
Making sweeping generalisations about "Europeans" (people from about 45 different nations with a vast range of different cultures and economic backgrounds) could be another European gripe about Americans. 

Having said that, I think that sweeping generalisations about Americans are even worse, and in my experience especially prevalent among people from Mediterranean countries such as Spain, for example (<<possibly the most anti-USA country in Europe, in my opinion).

Positive things about Americans based on the ones I've met...

Polite, courteous and welcoming 
Optimistic/positive attitude towards life
Willingness to listen to your point of view even if they totally disagree

Positive things about American culture...

Music
Cinema
Technology

Other positive things...

I think these forums must be based in the USA.


----------



## KateNicole

Hi, 
I think you may have missed my point about fashion. First of all, I was not implying that any European could afford a designer handbag that costs over 3000 euros. Sorry if that's how it came off. What am I saying is that tasteful clothing at a reasonable price is easier to come by in Europe, and although I haven't been to every single European nation, I think that _anyone_ who is familiar with clothes sold at "Deb" or "The Rave" for example, would agree that such gaudy and tacky things would never even be dreamed up in the majority of Europe. My point was that classy, _affordable _clothing is almost impossibly to come by where I live, and I find the total opposite to be true when I travel through Europe. I find people who may not be so affluent, like truck drivers and hotel maids to be very fashionable, and I mean that as a compliment to your continent 

And my comment about Europeans not understanding our "lack of access to fashion" obviously cannot be applied to every single European (what could??) but I DID constantly hear things in Europe like "You can spot an American a mile away with his jeans and tennis shoes!!!" I heard this every. single. day. Call it a generalization, but I didn't make it up. It's based on my personal experience.

I bet if you ask Europeans if they dislike how Americans dress, the majority will say yes.  And I can't blame them; I only wish they realized that the same styles of clothes aren't always available here.


----------



## teqyre

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I think you may have missed my point about fashion. First of all, I was not implying that any European could afford a designer handbag that costs over 3000 euros. Sorry if that's how it came off. What am I saying is that tasteful clothing at a reasonable price is easier to come by in Europe, and although I haven't been to every single European nation, I think that _anyone_ who is familiar with clothes sold at "Deb" or "The Rave" for example, would agree that such gaudy and tacky things would never even be dreamed up in the majority of Europe. My point was that classy, _affordable _clothing is almost impossibly to come by where I live, and I find the total opposite to be true when I travel through Europe. I find people who may not be so affluent, like truck drivers and hotel maids to be very fashionable, and I mean that as a compliment to your continent
> 
> And my comment about Europeans not understanding our "lack of access to fashion" obviously cannot be applied to every single European (what could??) but I DID constantly hear things in Europe like "You can spot an American a mile away with his jeans and tennis shoes!!!" I heard this every. single. day. Call it a generalization, but I didn't make it up. It's based on my personal experience.


 
Well, I have to disagree...You have much more chance of getting hold of "classy, affordable clothing" *anywhere* in the USA than in countries like Albania, Ukraine, Moldova, Belarus...don't know if you've been to any of those places, but I doubt you'll meet many trendy truck drivers there (nor in the UK, by the way, where clothing (along with nearly everything else) is more much expensive than in the US)...and, believe me, we have more than our fair share of tacky clothes shops.

_but I DID constantly hear things in Europe like "You can spot an American a mile away with his jeans and tennis shoes!!!" I heard this every. single. day. Call it a generalization, but I didn't make it up. It's based on my personal experience_

In Spain they can spot a "guiri" from a mile away... usually applied to any Northern European or North American tourist... notice how these two groups fall into the same category.

I really don't think you can make such big generalisations about "Europeans" because, like I said, you're talking about 45 different countries, some of whom have much more in common with the USA than with each other.


----------



## maxiogee

I love the way Americans act as if America is hugely important. We Irish could do with a dose of that.
I love the way immigrant communities kept themselves to themselves when they arrived in America (as they do when they arrive anywhere) but their food 'leaked out' into the community at large.

I don't like...
I find Americans appear to be terribly concerned with appearances.
One's dentition can be seen as a terrible personal indictment if it isn't perfect.
Why, when England is mentioned within a group of American does it never take very long for one of them to say that they all have bad teeth?
Why do so many Americans appear to be so reluctant to grow old - at least visually - gracefully?
Why does it appear to be a no-no to walk anywhere?


----------



## GenJen54

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Why does it appear to be a no-no to walk anywhere?



I can't really speak to your other contentions, but at least this one I can answer.  She short and simple reply is that our cities are generally not "walker-friendly."  I live in a city which spans more than 600 square miles.  That's a lot of dirt. Much of it is still unpopulated agricultural land, and/or land not yet developed. 

With the exceptions of New York, San Francisco and perhaps Boston or parts of D.C., city planners did not build cities to accommodate ease of walking. 

I do happen to have a grocery store "just around the corner."   I use that grocery store from time to time, but do not do the bulk of my shopping there because I prefer a larger store with lower prices.  Outside of that and the liquor store, there are no other "amenities" of such within walking distance. 

My work? - approx. 9.5 miles away
Hair salon - approx. 4 miles away
Dry cleaner - approx. 4 miles away
Baker - approx. 3 miles away
Butcher - the closest "local" butcher (very expensive prices) - about 4 or 5 miles away. 
The two nearest malls or shopping complexes - 6 and/or 8 miles away, respectively.

Our city is trying to re-develop our "downtown" with new condos and townhomes to create more of an urban center near the Central Business District, but they are many years off from having it be the type of community where people can walk everywhere.

I know a few people who live down there already.  They walk and/or ride their bike to work because it is so close.  Regular amenities, (groceries, etc.) haven't made it there yet because the population base is not dense enough.  

It is true that most Americans have a love affair with their cars.  One one hand, this helps a major part of the economy and the Japanese are happy about it.  On the other hand, it's terrible for the environment, which my compatriots in general are not wont to care about.


----------



## mansio

It is easier for me to answer the other way round. What do I dislike about Americans as people? 
Nothing.


----------



## KateNicole

My walking (or lack thereof) is similar to GenJen.  Suburbs make it almost illogical to walk anywhere--especially if you live where I live (Racine, Wisconsin) and it is only about 30 degrees outside nine months out of the year.  When I was in high school, it would have taken me nearly two hours to walk.  I am extremely jealous of anyone who lives within walking distance of a cornerstore or pharmacy.  I think it's so charming being able to walk to the store to buy a loaf of bread or a bottle of wine.  It's something I can't even fathom here.


----------



## Vanda

KateNicole

What´s the problem with the rest of the world? Do you think they are not able to perceive/ judge/ like/ know - whatever - North Americans from the United States? Or are you including all Americans in your question?


----------



## KateNicole

I don't have a problem with the rest of the world.  What are you talking about?  I'm just asking what things Europeans LIKE about Americans.  I haven't said anything negative about the rest of the world, nor have I said they cannot perceive/judge/like/now......but that's not to say I'll agree.


----------



## KateNicole

By Americans I meant people from the United States, and I used that term because that is what our nationality is called. It wasn't meant to be egotistical.  If the term United Statian existed, I would have used that.  I think it was understood, but I wasn't referring to people from the continent of South America, nor was I referring to Central America, Mexico or Canada.


----------



## Vanda

KateNicole said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with the rest of the world. What are you talking about? I'm just asking what things Europeans LIKE about Americans. I haven't said anything negative about the rest of the world, nor have I said they cannot perceive/judge/like/now......but that's not to say I'll agree.


 
ok, kateNIcole, I didn´t mean you were negative, what I meant is that we have (well I have) felt excluded. That´s all! Sorry if I have given that impression!


----------



## Philippa

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Is there anything you actually like about us?  Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


Hello KN!
In my experience Americans are often friendly, outgoing (and willing to start conversations), have a good vocabulary and generous (e.g. with tipping). I realise I've commented on personality rather than culture, but so did you with your negative things. I disagree with your 'impolite' as I think the general friendliness often leads to being kind of polite and friendly. Americans also seem to be good at standing up for their rights and complaining, which can be a good thing in many circumstances!
And with these lovely generalisations, I leave you to do some work!!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## belén

Talking so much about fashion reminded me of what I actually envied about North Americans while living there..

In Spain we are so concerned about our clothes, getting dressed every morning to go to school was a dramatic experience (in my teenager years, that is) I had to be so careful so that I wouldn't look too ridiculous or too not-in-fashion or this or that, because, especially in those years, teens are so mean and they would laugh at you for the tiniest reason..

So, when I moved to L.A. I felt really free, I didn't need to dress all perfect and people would like me all the same. It was a feeling of freedom that I really enjoyed. It really helped me learn not to care about what  other people think about you and when I moved back to Spain in my twenties I had developed my own personal style and didn't care to follow the fashion trends that had "thraumatized" me in my youth...


----------



## KateNicole

Oh Vanda, I see what you mean.  You thought I don't care what you think about us because you are not European.  I'm still interested!! I just posed the question to Europeans because it seems to me that we are more infamous with them.  Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Vanda

OK. What I wanted to say is that all Americans I personally know are interesting, polite people. I´ve just had one at home last weekend and we´ve enjoyed a great time together!


----------



## ElaineG

belen said:
			
		

> Talking so much about fashion reminded me of what I actually envied about North Americans while living there..
> 
> In Spain we are so concerned about our clothes, getting dressed every morning to go to school was a dramatic experience (in my teenager years, that is) I had to be so careful so that I wouldn't look too ridiculous or too not-in-fashion or this or that, because, especially in those years, teens are so mean and they would laugh at you for the tiniest reason..
> 
> So, when I moved to L.A. I felt really free, I didn't need to dress all perfect and people would like me all the same. It was a feeling of freedom that I really enjoyed. It really helped me learn not to care about what other people think about you and when I moved back to Spain in my twenties I had developed my own personal style and didn't care to follow the fashion trends that had "thraumatized" me in my youth...


 
Belen (as an American), I know what you mean. When I moved to Italy, it took me a long time to get used to the fashion show that was ordinary Italian women going to do their shopping in the morning or fare una passeggiata in the evening. Women, even older women, putting full-on makeup, heels and, even though many of them did not have much money, fancy coordinated outfits to lug groceries around steep cobblestoned streets did not make much sense to me. But when I learned how they checked each other out and criticized each other -- I learned why they did it.

For professional and personal reasons, I needed to fit in, and I really missed my American girl freedom to wear jeans and sneakers 90% of the time, to wear a ponytail and a sweatshirt for my breakfast at the cafe, and especially to rarely if ever wear makeup.

I love the beauty and put together look of European women, but it is a double-edged sword!

P.S. Max, I live in NY and have never owned a car in my life. I walk everywhere.


----------



## teqyre

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Belen (as an American), I know what you mean. When I moved to Italy, it took me a long time to get used to the fashion show that was ordinary Italian women going to do their shopping in the morning or fare una passeggiata in the evening. Women, even older women, putting full-on makeup, heels and, even though many of them did not have much money, fancy coordinated outfits to lug groceries around steep cobblestoned streets did not make much sense to me. But when I learned how they checked each other out and criticized each other -- I learned why they did it.
> 
> For professional and personal reasons, I needed to fit in, and I really missed my American girl freedom to wear jeans and sneakers 90% of the time, to wear a ponytail and a sweatshirt for my breakfast at the cafe, and especially to rarely if ever wear makeup.
> 
> I love the beauty and put together look of European women, but it is a double-edged sword!


Pedantic point : I think what you've described above is specifically to do with *Italian* (and perhaps Mediterranean) women, but not *European* women in general.
You definitely couldn't say the same about most women where I live (in the UK) or those from the majority of other Northern and Eastern European countries.


----------



## ElaineG

Point taken, I was responding to Belen's point about Spanish women -- and I would include French women in the mix too.

I've lived in Scotland as well, and Scottish women are _very _different.

But talking about Europeans in general is like talking about Americans in general.  Dangerous and probably pointless!


----------



## teqyre

ElaineG said:
			
		

> But talking about Europeans in general is like talking about Americans in general. Dangerous and probably pointless!


Agreed.


----------



## panjandrum

The ability of Italians to look good has nothing at all to do with availability of anything.  It is a matter of style, only style.  Just take a look at the carabinieri next time you're in Italy.

We Yurrupains tend to overlook the fact that most Merkins we come across are on holiday, wearing particularly relaxed clothing.  Also, it's the loud fat Merkins wearing banana-yellow baggy shorts, pink and orange plaid shirts, and white socks with sandals, who stick in our memories.

Come to think of it, my views on the Carabinieri may have been influenced by one or two ........

And of course there's difference between hot mediterranean tourists and mild temperate tourists.  The holiday dress of US Tourists in Ireland is much less exceptional.

Non-tourists suffer from one particularly irritating characteristic - almost all the rest is positive or remediable (much like any other set of people).  
You tend to assume that we all need to be converted to Merkinism.  There is no single definition of Merkinism, but whatever your flavour, you believe it is so much better than what we have here.  This is a Mission that you pursue with Evangelical Fervour.  Oh yes, and you will try to complete that process in the week, or two weeks, that you're here


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

Yurrupains ????
Merkinism?????


----------



## nycphotography

panjandrum said:
			
		

> You tend to assume that we all need to be converted to Merkinism. There is no single definition of Merkinism, but whatever your flavour, you believe it is so much better than what we have here. This is a Mission that you pursue with Evangelical Fervour.


 
We didn't invent the crusade.  We just perfected it.


----------



## teqyre

If I ever met a loud fat Merkin wearing banana-yellow baggy shorts, pink and orange plaid shirts, and white socks with sandals, I think it would definitely stick in my memory for a long time...

dictionary.reference.com/search?q=merkin eek: !)


----------



## Vespasian

What I like about the USA is the quantity of good films and high-quality television series they produce. Compared to this huge pile of crap from Europe.


----------



## GenJen54

Yurrupains = US Southern-ese (or Bush-ese, if you like) for Europeans.
Merkinism = same as above, except for Americans. 

Think of the way Forrest Gump might pronounce either of these two words and you'll get the picture.



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> You tend to assume that we all need to be converted to Merkinism. There is no single definition of Merkinism, but whatever your flavour, you believe it is so much better than what we have here. This is a Mission that you pursue with Evangelical Fervour. Oh yes, and you will try to complete that process in the week, or two weeks, that you're here.


 
Who is YOU?  Or at least, the "You" you are referring to?  Please don't count me in on this generalization.  I could probably count as many things that I dislike about my own country as Yurrupains could find to like.  Sorry, I'm just not my country's biggest fan.  Probably because for familial and other circumstances, I find myself "stuck in the middle" in the vast cultural wasteland of Wal-Mart-onia.


----------



## ElaineG

> Probably because for familial and other circumstances, I find myself "stuck in the middle" in the vast cultural wasteland of Wal-Mart-onia.


 
But don't you think *Jen* that when we do these comparisons in our minds, we tend to (I'm exaggerating here) compare Wal-Mart-Onia to a Tuscan hilltown or Paris or Barcelona instead of comparing the Outer Banks of North Carolina, Key West, New York City or San Francisco (to name a few of my favorite Merkin spots) to a grim European apartment block suburb or even a small isolated town with no role in the modern economy?

Some of the most beautiful spots (to me) in Italy are viewed by my friends who live there to be absolute "merda" for the lack of work, control by utterly corrupt and entrenched political interests, social control by a repressively conservative Catholic code and general boredom.  To them, where I live, the city that never sleeps, with its cultural diversity, tolerance, on-tap entertainment and relatively unconstrained economic opportunity seems like it must be paradise.  And they might even choose Wal-Mart-Onia over where they live now.

I'm not being very coherent, but I feel like we don't compare Wal-Mart-Onia to those places, or New York/SF to Paris or Barcelona (which are as unique in their countries are New York/SF are in ours), but tend to view the best of Europe vs. the worst of the US.


----------



## tvdxer

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Whenver I engage in honest conversation about how Europeans perceive Americans, some of things I hear are:
> We are . .  .
> too loud
> terrible dressers/always too casual
> politically/socially unaware
> too uninterested in learning foreign languages
> impolite
> unrefined
> naive
> ignorant
> picky eaters (I'll agree)
> . . . and the list could go on.
> 
> So I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us?  Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


This is an interesting thread.  As an American myself, I would agree with the following traits:

* too loud *- I personally don't consider us excessively loud, but compared to many groups we do make quite a bit of noise.  But to others we actually may be quieter - e.g. Italians, maybe?
*politically/socially unaware* - Generally, yes, because many of us don't care too much.
* too uninterested in learning foreign languages* - I wouldn't use the word "too", but many don't really care, since English is already the lingua franca
* ignorant *- Not in general, but of geographical and cultural matters, yes.

I would disagree with these:

* terrible dressers/always too casual* - "Terrible"?  I don't think so.  I'd rather not spend a large percentage of my income on clothing, when it can go to places I would consider more valuable.  Looking good is one thing, being overly concerned here is somewhat superficial in my opinion.  I'd prefer clothing that is comfortable and affordable to clothing that is trendy or chic.
* impolite *- Actually, Americans are generally considered to be friendly people.  I think it may have been on the BBC news, or somewhere else, that I heard that Americans are ranked as the friendliest tourists.
* unrefined* - How?  
* naive* - Naive of what?
* picky eaters (I'll agree)* - I've heard most of the above claims referenced before, but I've never heard of us being stereotyped as "picky eaters".  Personally, I think we're quite open to food - and partly, many don't really put much thought into what they eat, considering the popularity of fast food and pre-packaged microwave meals, etc.


----------



## grumpus

Hi Gen and others,
as an uuuhmerrcan, I don't know how any European (or any resident of planet Earth) could stand us.  We, in this forum, are probably are pretty well educated, so the personal contacts with Americans that our European colleagues have had might not be very representative of Americans in general.  Now what they think of our culture/politics/society at large may be very different to their personal interactions with Americans; hopefully, this is the case. 
I would hope they feel free to express their opinions on the society at large, without letting their personal relationships "get in the way".

Gen  -- I like your Wal-mart-onia.  I call San Diego (particularly some parts)  "Christianlandia"

best,
Grumpus


----------



## grumpus

Hi Tvdxer et al,

"politically/socially unaware - Generally, yes, because many of us don't care too much."

I think the "not caring" is probably true, but it's actually the problem -- the lack of social cohesion and responsibility is very destructive to us and to the rest of the world.  The fact that we don't care says a lot about our indoctrination.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## tvdxer

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Why does it appear to be a no-no to walk anywhere?



That's a very good question.

Most post-WWII development in this country (and that's most development in general) was done in a way that was unfriendly and neglectful of pedestrians.  It was generally assumed that people would prefer to drive to destinations rather than to walk.  This seems to be changing to some extent, but there continues to be a large amount of building in which homes, usually very spacious, are built in self-contained residential-only subdivisions, which connect via a road to the highway, which of course usually does not have a sidewalk, and in many (but not all cases) is unfriendly to cyclists as well.  That highway often leads to an intersection with another, where one finds a clustering of large stores, restaurants, and "strip malls" containing multiple stores, almost all having a very large parking lot, which despite being in proximity to one another are difficult to walk between due to high-speed traffic and a lack of infrastructure for pedestrians.

Even when this is not the case (and it certainly is not when one goes to the sometimes abandoned, sometimes revived traditional pedestrian-friendly downtowns built earlier in the past century and before), there seems to be a general antipathy to walking, even among the young and healthy.  Many seem to see something negative in going by foot an extra block or so, rather than by car.  You very well may hear people complain about having to park two or three city blocks (typically between about a sixth or quarter mile) away from their destination.


----------



## timpeac

What I like about Merkins, or rather Merka I suppose, is customer service. I haven't been Stayside often but when I did go the customer service made you feel very welcome, just like they they really mean it! I remember one guy at Disney World whose job it was to help the cable car turn round a corner, and as he did so had a chat with you. Imagine having to do that hundreds of times a day!

And the waiters really seemed to mean it when they wished you a nice day. I'd never realised that before - English people look askance as we here of tales where people are really told to "have a nice day" because here it could never not be sarcastic. It had never occurred to me that some Americans might mean it when they said it, which makes it quite nice.

A waitress even called out "missing you already" as we left the restaurant once. That is til she saw we hadn't left a tip. SUCKER!

<<light the fuse, throw the bomb, put your hands over your ears...>>


----------



## KateNicole

Vespasian said:
			
		

> What I like about the USA is the quantity of good films and high-quality television series they produce. Compared to this huge pile of crap from Europe.


I'm glad you like our television!  I think we have a lot of great sitcoms (which I don't think even exist in most of Latin America??) and a lot of great legal and medical dramas.  However, we also produce a lot of embrassing....crap for lack of a better word.


----------



## Outsider

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I love the way Americans act as if America is hugely important. We Irish could do with a dose of that.


But America _is_ hugely important! 



			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> I just posed the question to Europeans because it seems to me that we are more infamous with them.


I think you're mistaken about that.



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Americans also seem to be good at standing up for their rights and complaining, which can be a good thing in many circumstances!


I have the same impression, although it may be just an impression. 'The System' seems to work better in the U.S. than almost anywhere else, except perhaps some (not all) Northern European countries, and Americans seem to be more knowledgeable about their institutions and their rights than Europeans.

I would add that Americans seem to be more attentive to money issues, and ways to get ahead in life, financially. I say this without the least bit of irony. Finding a good job that allows you to pay your bills and, if possible, satisfies you, is important for everyone.


----------



## geve

The topic of attention given to style was discussed in the ladies' room not long ago...


			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> So I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us? Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


It's hard to talk about "general perception"... so here's my personal perception of the general perception 
Among culture and personality aspects that are perceived as positive I would list :
- movies and TV series as has been said
- music
- promotion of entrepreneurship (is that a word?)
- hardworking
- sense of family
- easy to socialize

Of course, these are gross generalizations - just like _negative_ stereotypes are.


----------



## parodi

I am from the USA.  I agree that Americans dress like slobs.  But I am in my 50's and I recall when they didn't.  It's true that city/country differences always existed, but I think it all changed with the 1960's generation (my generation).  That's when jeans and T shirt became the uniform that every one started to wear.  It was a statement against the previous generation and I think it was meant to declare that "we are all egalitarian" or "we are of the same class."

What happened next was that that this very casual "look" became institutionalised and later internationalised. There are many times that I dislike this "dressing down."  I notice that some of our citizens have forgotten how to "dress up."  In many restaurants the uniform thoughout the states is jeans or shorts.  Where it really annoys me is at funerals.  (Hey...I said i was in my 50's)   I see the most incredibly casual dress at funerals and I think it is disrespectful to the family.

I realize that this is off on a tangent.  Here's one thing that I really like about America and it has to do with class.  Yes we have classes and there is a definite rich/educated class.  But quite honestly I never knew about it when I was growing up.  I have British and European friends and they tell me they had a very different experience growing up.  Even though I'm not rich and of average education I can say that there is no place in the US where I feel "out of place."  Maybe it's because the millionaires and the middle class and the poor are all dressed the same....dirty shorts and ripped Tshirts.


----------



## ewhite

> A waitress even called out "missing you already" as we left the restaurant once. That is til she saw we hadn't left a tip. SUCKER!



[Former restaurant worker rant]Well, you know, the gratuity is not added into the bill and that poor waitress works for less than minimum wage. She makes her living on tips.[/Former restaurant worker rant]

And as for the etymology of "Merkin", I have always thought that it stemmed from Pres. Lyndon Johnson's Texas drawl, when he began every speech about how wonderful we were doing in Vietnam with the phrase "My fellow Merkins".


----------



## timpeac

ewhite said:
			
		

> [Former restaurant worker rant]Well, you know, the gratuity is not added into the bill and that poor waitress works for less than minimum wage. She makes her living on tips.[/Former restaurant worker rant]


 
I know White - or may I call you E? - it's a traditional European-American bone of contention so I thought I'd throw it in just for laughs.


----------



## ewhite

Why, my dear Timpeac, you can even call me Eileen. I gave up trying to remember various log-ins to forums and just go for as much of the e-mail address as the program will take.

And to tell you the truth, I hate "have a nice day" "i'm already missing you" faux-friendliness. It grates on my New York cynicism.


----------



## timpeac

ewhite said:
			
		

> Why, my dear Timpeac, you can even call me Eileen. I gave up trying to remember various log-ins to forums and just go for as much of the e-mail address as the program will take.
> 
> And to tell you the truth, I hate "have a nice day" "i'm already missing you" faux-friendliness. It grates on my New York cynicism.


 
Thank you EileenBut that was just my point, what impressed me so much - round these parts such comments could never be genuine, but there, and I suppose I am purely thinking of tourist Florida, they really seemed to mean it. Or they're very good actors - or both.


----------



## Vespasian

parodi said:
			
		

> I am from the USA.  I agree that Americans dress like slobs.  But I am in my 50's and I recall when they didn't.  It's true that city/country differences always existed, but I think it all changed with the 1960's generation (my generation).


And I've always thought that was the "German element" in the United States today.


----------



## Juri

My cousin's wife, American from New Orleans, is in Italy nearly forty years. Has grandchildren, comfortly lives in a pretty green district of Rome; but she is not completely accustomed to italian way of life,has homesickness, and would rather return to Louisiana. The main flaw disturbing her is:"In Italy you must be perfect dressed and with make up,already early in the morning.
In USA  I went smoothly to the store with curlers on head. Nobody would look strange or wink!"

Pls, "arrange" my English!


----------



## KateNicole

I understood you perfectly, Juri.  Good job.


----------



## thuja

Speaking purely as an American tourist in Spain, I would say that Americans are  not generally identified as Americans; I suspect they are generally just thought of as "guiri" and lumped in with Britons and other northern Europeans. It's partly just a numbers game:  there are many times more northern Europeans and Britons than there are of us over there. 

And as regards this "ugly American" business, well, I really don't think so. Not in Spain.  If you want to see loud , loutish,  beefy,  drunk, etc.  Americans in equally loud shorts, Mexico is a much more fruitful destination.  Britons, on the other hand, well, there's plenty of british lager louts in Spain, especially on the Mediterranean littoral.

In our favor, I would say that probably far more Americans than N Europeans speak Spanish as a second language.


----------



## teqyre

thuja said:
			
		

> Speaking purely as an American tourist in Spain, I would say that Americans are not generally identified as Americans; I suspect they are generally just thought of as "guiri" and lumped in with Britons and other northern Europeans. It's partly just a numbers game: there are many times more northern Europeans and Britons than there are of us over there.
> 
> And as regards this "ugly American" business, well, I really don't think so. Not in Spain. If you want to see loud , loutish, beefy, drunk, etc. Americans in equally loud shorts, Mexico is a much more fruitful destination. Britons, on the other hand, well, there's plenty of british lager louts in Spain, especially on the Mediterranean littoral.
> 
> In our favor, I would say that probably far more Americans than N Europeans speak Spanish as a second language.


Just to say that I totally agree with everything you've said (I'm from the UK, by the way).


----------



## basberri

I lived in south america for six months---only confirmed what I have always thought about Americans---kindest, most generous, compassionate people in the world.  And I am not even American...


----------



## cincinnasty

To find a American in the crowd, listen for the guy adding O's to every word. Whereo iso youro bathroomo? 

I think this question can be switched. What do Americans like about Europeans? I think most Americans feel Europeans have this exotic feel to them. Europe really interest Americans. I don't know why. Europeans are like magnets.


----------



## danielfranco

I watched Eddie Izzard's "Dress to kill" stand-up routine (which I thought remarkably witty and funny), and in it he has a few tips for Americans traveling abroad:
1) Say you are Canadian (because the US international politics mishandling creates much animosity against Americans).
2) Say "Shaggy and Scooby-Doo", and everything shall be fine: Everyone everywhere likes them.
Is this true?
Dan F


----------



## diegodbs

danielfranco said:
			
		

> I watched Eddie Izzard's "Dress to kill" stand-up routine (which I thought remarkably witty and funny), and in it he has a few tips for Americans traveling abroad:
> 1) Say you are Canadian (because the US international politics mishandling creates much animosity against Americans).
> 2) Say "Shaggy and Scooby-Doo", and everything shall be fine: Everyone everywhere likes them.
> Is this true?
> Dan F


 
1.- This might be true. At least in Spain we have much more contact with Europeans than with people from the US. We know almost nothing about Canadian international politics. And many people can't forget that both Democrat and Republican presidents supported Franco's regime. It is unfair to judge a whole nation by its presidents, but......

2.- Not sure about that. I don't like them (I mean Shaggy and Scooby-Doo)


----------



## oxazol

As anybody said, maybe Spain is the country in Europe who more dislike USA. There are several reasons. Personally I don't like some things, some of them important things concerning to the rest of the world, and other little things without importance. For instance:
I hate that lot of people in USA misunderstand España with Mexico (Two countries very different and in two different continents) and also the spaniards with mexicans.
The hypocrisy of the american society with double moral for everything (the double moral is present everywhere, but you are supose to be the example as a free country with lots of opportunities....jajajajaj
Freedom in a country with illegal prisons in other countries, with the death penalty (only for determinate kind of people and lots of times without proofs), with your false justice based on money more than everywhere

Your famous sentence in your dolar : how can you mix in the same place money and god in this way??

Stupid things like the censorship in the Superbowl (this is incredible)

The way that the goverment manipulate your society in things so important as terrorism and the wars. (I cannot believe that the majority of more than 200 million people belive that you are in afganistan and irak to help the irakian people or afganitanian people. But this is not new, it is the same as in corea, in vietnam, in panama, in chile, in cuba and everywhere.
I saw Syriana and this is for us the goverment of USA. I don't understand how you cannot see this as the rest of the world.

sorry for my criticism but you asked for this. If you ask for the good things of USA I will ask you also.


----------



## badgrammar

Hey girls (and boys, too),

Funny thing about thee clothes thing...  I'm an American, been living in France for about 13 years now, and actually I wait to go back to the states to stock up on inexpensive, well-made, tasteful clothing.  

True, I do buy the occasional piece of clothing here in Paris, or in London, but these are more of the high-end "splurge" articles, although far from haute couture.

But to buy the basics, the Pair of Pants, the Everyday Summer Dress, the Simple Workaday Casual Top, or the Basic T-Shirt-Bra and Undies, I wait 'till I go stateside...  

Gap, Limited, Express...  Sometimes the same boutiques you find overseas, have better prices and a selection that's as good if not better than what I find in Paris.  Here, you have to pay more for the same basics, and in general, they are less well-made (buttons falling off, quality of materials and workmanship).  

I'm not saying that for higher-end articles you're better off shopping in the States, but for the basics, I find this to be true.

So one of the things I still really like about my country of origin, is that you can dress yourself nicely and inexpensively there...  Of course, taste in clothing is a whole other issue, this is just MHO....



			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I think you may have missed my point about fashion. First of all, I was not implying that any European could afford a designer handbag that costs over 3000 euros. Sorry if that's how it came off. What am I saying is that tasteful clothing at a reasonable price is easier to come by in Europe, and although I haven't been to every single European nation, I think that _anyone_ who is familiar with clothes sold at "Deb" or "The Rave" for example, would agree that such gaudy and tacky things would never even be dreamed up in the majority of Europe. My point was that classy, _affordable _clothing is almost impossibly to come by where I live, and I find the total opposite to be true when I travel through Europe. I find people who may not be so affluent, like truck drivers and hotel maids to be very fashionable, and I mean that as a compliment to your continent
> 
> And my comment about Europeans not understanding our "lack of access to fashion" obviously cannot be applied to every single European (what could??) but I DID constantly hear things in Europe like "You can spot an American a mile away with his jeans and tennis shoes!!!" I heard this every. single. day. Call it a generalization, but I didn't make it up. It's based on my personal experience.
> 
> I bet if you ask Europeans if they dislike how Americans dress, the majority will say yes.  And I can't blame them; I only wish they realized that the same styles of clothes aren't always available here.


----------



## zebedee

oxazol said:
			
		

> sorry for my criticism but you asked for this. *If you ask for the good things of USA* I will ask you also.



Erm...the title of this thread is "Things Europeans *like* about Americans".
You _are_ being asked for the good things of USA. I mean, you're perfectly entitled to answer that you don't like anything about Americans if that's true, but I believe you've just answered a thread called "Things Europeans *don't like *about Americans" instead.

Or was your answer ironic and it's just gone straight over my head? It has been known to happen...


----------



## oxazol

ok, I'm sorry, but I read some post that spoke about dislikes and I forgot the original thread..
I like the huge variation of cultures that you have as an big country. I like the feeling that you have as a nation, not a federation of states. ( I miss this in my country, because although we are suposed to be a nation, we are a federation of little nations, just the opposiste of you and we don't feel as a single nation, and for me the union make the strengh.
I like the big investment of the goverment in research and science (I'm scientist and I would like a system like this in my country) 
I like the enterprising feeling that you have
I like the USA movies (more that european)
I would like to visit New York (maybe next year)
and I think that almost all my cothes are from USA. It's true that here in Europe we have the same clothes but more expensive because they came from USA (levi's, dockers, tommy hilfiger...) and we have very good luck because zara is spanish, so you can find here everywhere zara's shops with cheap clothes. I would like also to have some fashion things D&G for example,but it's
"a bit" expensive for my economy.


----------



## thuja

danielfranco said:
			
		

> I watched Eddie Izzard's "Dress to kill" stand-up routine (which I thought remarkably witty and funny), and in it he has a few tips for Americans traveling abroad:
> 1) Say you are Canadian (because the US international politics mishandling creates much animosity against Americans).



Yes, well this particular ploy has a long pedigree, dating back at least to the Vietnam war.   As far as I'm concerned, though,  the purpose of leaving your own cultural patch and going to "foreign" places is engagement, not making life easy for yourself. If you're an American, you should acknowledge it.  At least in Europe and Latin America this will not put you in any physical danger.  You could have some interesting  conversations.  Consider yourself a cultural ambassador Do you, personally, support the policies and actions that have made America so unpopular abroad?  If not,  well, this is your chance to  tell people there that a lot of Americans do not.  You can figure out colloquial ways to express things such as "quagmire", "horrifying mess",  and "swaggering buffoon in the White House".    My own reading is that Americans who travel or live abroad, and Americans who can at least bumble along in a language other than English are more knowledgeable about world affairs, more culturally sensitive, and more "internationalist" in outlook than the average, and hence far less likely to support the current political regime.  On the other hand, if you are a committed Republican who has some inexplicable taste for foreign travel, well, take your medicine.  It's good for you.


----------



## maxiogee

Would it be terribly off-topic to suggest that I am somewhat stunned to discover that we got to three pages of things that yurripeans like about mericuns? But seeing as there were a few negatives in there I probably shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## natasha2000

teqyre said:
			
		

> Pedantic point : I think what you've described above is specifically to do with *Italian* (and perhaps Mediterranean) women, but not *European* women in general.
> You definitely couldn't say the same about most women where I live (in the UK) or those from the majority of other Northern and Eastern European countries.


 
Just a little correction... I wouldn't know about other EastEuropian countries, but if you walked the streets of Belgrade, or Zagreb, you would probably find something similar to Italy....

I would probably have a lot of reasons to hate Americans, but I don't. 
I find most of them very friendly and easy going people, I wouldn't say impolite, sometimes a little bit egocentric (when they start with "I am AMERICAN CITIZEN, you cannot treat me like this!!!), but the most of Americans Í met, were very nice people... I don't like what their gouvenment does, did or will do, but then, I adore their sense for autocirticism - Hollywood sometimes gives extraordinary examples of a n honest and naked American look to their own soul, like for example, "Weg the Dog" etc... Their practical way of thinking is also something what I like. All along the history, many of European scientists were not understood in their own countries, yet very well accepted in the USA, since US gouvernments knew to recognize something that is worth to invest money... 
Fashion.... I dont think this is so important... As someone has already said, as far as clothing is concerned, we could put in the same bag Americans, together with Englishmen, and almost all North European countries... All of them prefer to be comfortable rather than pretty and suffering


----------



## GenJen54

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Would it be terribly off-topic to suggest that I am somewhat stunned to discover that we got to three pages of things that yurripeans like about mericuns? But seeing as there were a few negatives in there I probably shouldn't be too surprised.


That depends. Do you always need to turn such "positives" into "negatives?"

Considering the bashing we 'Merkins usually take from all sides of our little global village here, it's refreshing to see that someone, somewhere, likes _something_ we do. _A little positivity can go a long way in global relatitons, don't you think? _

Some forer@s in particular jump at any opportunity to bash the U.S. - even when it is unwarranted and not necessary to particular threads. I find this particularly rude, especially when you rarely see the Americans here outwardly bashing other countries "just because."


----------



## Outsider

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Would it be terribly off-topic to suggest that I am somewhat stunned to discover that we got to three pages of things that yurripeans like about mericuns? But seeing as there were a few negatives in there I probably shouldn't be too surprised.


The idea that Europeans and Americans now have, that they've turned their backs on each other, is just an illusion.


----------



## grumpus

Outsider said:
			
		

> The idea that Europeans and Americans now have, that they've turned their backs on each other, is just an illusion.




HI Gens and Outsider,
Guilty as charged ( ha ha ha).
Seriously, my personal U.S. critiques have a different function (which I could explain if interested).

Outsider, what do you mean with what you're saying?

cheers,
Grumpus


----------



## Outsider

Generally speaking, and politically speaking, I think that Europeans and Americans see much more eye to eye than they do with the other people in the world. The opposition to the Iraq war by a small minority of European governments created the impression that Americans and Europeans were at odds, but it's just one episode in a long history of good relations between Western Europe and the U.S. And, as much as the U.S. and Europe may feel they're different from each other, I suspect that most of the rest of the world sees them as two of a kind.


----------



## grumpus

Outsider said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, and politically speaking, I think that Europeans and Americans see much more eye to eye than they do with the other people in the world. The opposition to the Iraq war by a small minority of European governments created the impression that Americans and Europeans were at odds, but it's just one episode in a long history of good relations between Western Europe and the U.S. And, as much as the U.S. and Europe may feel they're different from each other, I suspect that most of the rest of the world sees them as two of a kind.



Hi Outsider et al,
I agree with this assessment (particularly at the level of state/corporate power).
I would just point out the "people" of Europe were OVERWHELMINGLY against the attack on Iraq, unlike their governments (so in this sense the U.S. and the rest of the world were at odds).

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, and politically speaking, I think that Europeans and Americans see much more eye to eye than they do with the other people in the world. The opposition to the Iraq war by a small minority of European governments created the impression that Americans and Europeans were at odds, but it's just one episode in a long history of good relations between Western Europe and the U.S. And, as much as the U.S. and Europe may feel they're different from each other, I suspect that most of the rest of the world sees them as two of a kind.


 
I'm sorry but my memory says different thing. I remember the demonstrations all over the world against the war in Iraq and I remember the huge mass of people in the streets of New York. I also remember the police beating the demonstrants in Madrid, like wild dogs... In spite of that 90% of Spanish people said NO to war, the gouvenment from that time decided to go for it. Luckily, the same gouvernment was very quickly changed, but this is not the issue of this thread...

So, I would rather say that gouvernments are one thing, and the people is another. I wouldn't be 100% sure about the other parts of USA, but at least New Yorkers showed clearly they did not agree with Bush politics about Iraq.


----------



## Outsider

But that agrees with what I wrote earlier, Natasha: Americans and Europeans are not as different as they think. Neither the people, nor their governments.


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:
			
		

> But that agrees with what I wrote earlier, Natasha: Americans and Europeans are not as different as they think. Neither the people, nor their governments.


 
 yes, you're right... 
I just pointed out that regarding the war in Iraq, US citizens also showed their disagreement with the politics of their gouvernment and in great number. On the other hand, the USA is a very big country, so, the multitude in NY can seem huge, but again, there are also a lot of people who supported the war,and as someone had already said here, they really believe Americans went to Iraq and Afganistan "to liberate Iraquies and Afganistanies, and to bring them democracy", which is a notorious bul**t. If not, they wouldn't have voted Bush againbut they would do what Spanish people did. Change.

Well, I personally think that there is a lot of criticizm towards Americans because of their gouvernment, and this is not good thing to do. All types of generalization are WRONG so this one, too. 

I remembered another thing that I like in Americans: You can be whatever you want, nothing is impossible. There is no country in this world that had actors doing serious politics, and the USA has already had many of them... Is this good or bad? I don't know, but I like the idea that it is possible and completely normal and accepted in the country.


----------



## oxazol

If you think that Europeans and Americans are the same kinds of people (regarding their ways of thinking in important things) once more you demostrate your egocentricity.
For example in Europe, it's surrealist that an actor like Arnold S.... (I don't konw how to spell this name) becames in Governors. No one can imagine this in Europe.
The people in Europe (UE at least) don't think that the best way to be sure it's to have your own weapon. It is not normal having a gun in your house.
We hate the death penalty and here you cannot die only for being black without money. You think that your justice is blind and fair, but this is because you don't know the system in Europe, where you really are inocent until they prove the opposite.... and thounsands of things more...

It's ridiculous taking more than one day to know the resulst of the polls and even more that they can manipulate the results in some states

(*Outsider*: not you. The American in general as a nation)


----------



## Outsider

oxazol said:
			
		

> If you think that Europeans and Americans are the same kinds of people (regarding their ways of thinkings in important things) once more you demostrate your egocentricity.


"Once more"?...


----------



## natasha2000

oxazol said:
			
		

> If you think that Europeans and Americans are the same kinds of people (regarding their ways of thinking in important things) once more you demostrate your egocentricity.
> For example in Europe, it's surrealist that an actor like Arnold S.... (I don't konw how to spell this name) becames in Governors. No one can imagine this in Europe.
> The people in Europe (UE at least) don't think that the best way to be sure it's to have your own weapon. It is not normal having a gun in your house.
> We hate the death penalty and here you cannot die only for being black without money. You think that your justice is blind and fair, but this is because you don't know the system in Europe, where you really are inocent until they prove the opposite.... and thounsands of things more...
> 
> It's ridiculous taking more than one day to know the resulst of the polls and even more that they can manipulate the results in some states
> 
> (*Outsider*: not you. The American in general as a nation)


 
Once again, reminding of the original question: 
What do Europeans like about Americans?
Be sure that someone like me (For Christ sake, they bombed me in 1999!) can make a very long list of what I don't like about Americans, but this is not the issue here.
And i really don't see anything wrong in an actor such as Schwartzeneger(!!) being a gov'nor... Thing is if his PERSONALITY corresponds to a wise politian or not. The fact that he is an actor is not important, and THIS is what I like about America. Not Schwartzie in particular beeing a gov'nor...

And don't be so sure that Europe has so wonderfully fair legal system. 
And yes, you can be dead only because you are black and poor in Europe, yuou are from Spain, you don't read newspaper? What about thousands of Mauritan illegal immigrants who are desperately trying to cross the border?
They are black, they are poor and a lot of them are dead because of it.

As I already said, generalisations is a NOT-TO-DO thing...


----------



## oxazol

> What about thousands of Mauritan illegal immigrants who are desperately trying to cross the border?
> They are black, they are poor and a lot of them are dead because of it.


For sure
But what is the relationship between the problem of the inmigration and the justice system in Europe?. I was talking about the death penalty and some troubles with police in USA. 
Sorry, but if you are talking about a nation you have to generalize, in other case how can you speak about a country??

Pd:For me a good governor should have at least a life as politician before became a governor, because in other case everyone should be able to be whatever, no? 
 Do you like that anybody can became in governor only because before he/she was very famous and very rich??? wow, for me it's a bit dangerous


----------



## GenJen54

oxazol said:
			
		

> Sorry, but if you are talking about a nation you have to generalize, in other case how can you speak about a country??


You talk about your personal *experiences* with that country and the people you know from that country. You talk about items - movies, books, food, clothing, etc. that you appreciate from that country. You also have the option *not* to talk if such specificities do not befall you. There's an old adage -- I'm not sure of its origins - that I often heard growing up: *If you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all. *Perhaps this type of discretion would prove beneficial from time to time.

Mostly (putting on my *MOD HAT*), _*you talk about the topic that is the SUBJECT of this thread*_. If you wish to bash American politics and culture, please see the "American Bashing" thread where you can bash away. _We 'Merkins are lucky enough to be the only ones who have an entire thread dedicated to bashing our country_. You are also welcome to start your own thread. 

One of the things I most appreciate about Americans - _at least those on this forum_ - is their willingness to understand and even appreciate the weaknesses and pitfalls of their own country and government. As much as we can boast, we can also critique ourselves. I haven't necessarily experienced that same openness with forer@s from other countries. But then, *I guess that is a generality*.


----------



## natasha2000

oxazol said:
			
		

> For sure
> But what is the relationship between the problem of the inmigration and the justice system in Europe?. I was talking about the death penalty and some troubles with police in USA.
> 
> None. Sorry, I didn't express myself correctly. I was talking about two separate things, first legal system, and then about immigrants. Obvously, you joint these two.
> 
> Sorry, but if you are talking about a nation you have to generalize, in other case how can you speak about a country??
> 
> 
> I am talking from my personal experience, and I am exposing my personal opinion. Not all people are bad or good. Not all Spaniards are Spanish lovers, aren't they?  Personally, I prefer saying "some" "a lot of" not too many" etc in front of the name of some nation, especially when it comes to politics.
> 
> Pd:For me a good governor should have at least a life as politician before became a governor, because in other case everyone should be able to be whatever, no?
> You would be surprised if you knew how many dictators or bad preasidents had a very long political life before they came to power.. So, this is not an argument for what you are saying, at least not for me... No not everyone can be a governor, only highly selfconcienced (??I am not sure about spelling of this word), honest people can be good governors or presidents. Unfortunately, not only in US is such a case...
> 
> Do you like that anybody can became in governor only because before he/she was very famous and very rich??? wow, for me it's a bit dangerous
> 
> For me, too.


 
I could profound this subject a lot more, but for this we should open a new thread, and once again, is there anything you like about Americans?


----------



## natasha2000

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> One of the things I most appreciate about Americans - _at least those on this forum_ - is their willingness to understand and even appreciate the weaknesses and pitfalls of their own country and government. As much as we can boast, we can also critique ourselves. I haven't necessarily experienced that same openness with forer@s from other countries. But then, *I guess that is a generality*.


 
I completely agree with this point. Completely.


----------



## Outsider

oxazol said:
			
		

> Do you like that anybody can became in governor only because before he/she was very famous and very rich??? wow, for me it's a bit dangerous


Schwarzenegger became governor because he was elected.


----------



## oxazol

For natasha2000: I already did it 





			
				oxazol said:
			
		

> ok, I'm sorry, but I read some post that spoke about dislikes and I forgot the original thread..
> I like the huge variation of cultures that you have as an big country. I like the feeling that you have as a nation, not a federation of states. ( I miss this in my country, because although we are suposed to be a nation, we are a federation of little nations, just the opposiste of you and we don't feel as a single nation, and for me the union make the strengh.
> I like the big investment of the goverment in research and science (I'm scientist and I would like a system like this in my country)
> I like the enterprising feeling that you have
> I like the USA movies (more that european)
> I would like to visit New York (maybe next year)
> and I think that almost all my cothes are from USA. It's true that here in Europe we have the same clothes but more expensive because they came from USA (levi's, dockers, tommy hilfiger...) and we have very good luck because zara is spanish, so you can find here everywhere zara's shops with cheap clothes. I would like also to have some fashion things D&G for example,but it's
> "a bit" expensive for my economy.


 
For Outsider: why do you think that he was elected??? (they knew his policy because of his long career...)


----------



## ElaineG

> For example in Europe, it's surrealist that an actor like Arnold S.... (I don't konw how to spell this name) becames in Governors. No one can imagine this in Europe.


 
Of course you can't imagine it -- he was an _action_ movie hero, in Europe they prefer _porn_ stars in government!: .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicciolina


----------



## teqyre

oxazol said:
			
		

> For natasha2000: I already did it
> 
> For Outsider: why do you think that he was elected??? (they knew his policy because of his long career...)


José María Aznar wasn't a Hollywood film star, but he still managed to be president of Spain for 8 years (and still would be now if it wasn't for 11M)...why was *he* elected?


----------



## Outsider

oxazol said:
			
		

> For Outsider: why do you think that he was elected??? (they knew his policy because of his long career...)


It doesn't matter why he was elected. That's for the voters to decide. We may have a different opinion, but Californians have the right to choose their own governor.

I think the example of Schwarzenegger is excellent to make Natasha's point: in America, you can be anything you set yourself out to be, regardless of your origins.


----------



## natasha2000

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Of course you can't imagine it -- he was an _action_ movie hero, in Europe they prefer _porn_ stars in government!: .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicciolina


 
hahaha... Excellent point!!!


----------



## geve

I don't see why actors couldn't be good politicians, when there are so many politicians who are very good actors...  (ok, it was an easy joke) And sometimes politicians do become real actors too!

You can really be what you want. I view it as a part of the "entrepreneurship" spirit I talked about.


----------



## zebedee

MOD NOTE: We're veering off-topic here. May I remind you all of the topic in hand?



			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> how Europeans perceive Americans...I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us?  Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?



Actors who would be politicians is food for another thread... Please keep to the topic.

Thank you,
zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## LV4-26

> I was wondering, is there anything you actually like about us? Is there any aspect of our culture that is generally perceived as positive?


 You don't have only one culture, you have very different values, there is not just *one* America. (as there isn't only one France, Italy, and so on...)
The America I llike is the one that gave birth to Henry David Thoreau, Martin Luther King, the hippy movement... among many others.


			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> We are . .  .
> [...]
> terrible dressers/always too casual


 I like that too. 

EDIT : I'd forgotten to mention the WR Forums and their forer@s in my list.


----------



## diegodbs

Perhaps what we like or dislike about another country is what we like or dislike about our own country.


----------

